# Unter Macintosh Programmieren



## KooF (3. Mai 2005)

Wenn ich für meinen Mac etwas Programmieren will also für Macintosh welche Sprache brauche ich hierfür?


----------



## Neurodeamon (4. Mai 2005)

Für Mac OS < X oder OS >= X ?
Kostenlos oder Kommerziell?


----------



## KooF (4. Mai 2005)

Kostenlos oder mit kosten ist egal. Ja eigentlich für Mac OS > X und Mac OS < X.


----------



## Neurodeamon (5. Mai 2005)

Du willst mich verulken, oder? 

Wer OS X benutzt kennt garantiert carbon und cocoa!
http://developer.apple.com/referencelibrary/GettingStarted/GS_Cocoa/index.html
http://developer.apple.com/referencelibrary/GettingStarted/GS_Carbon/index.html
Apple liefert die Entwicklungsumgebung gleich mit ..
http://developer.apple.com/document...our/index.html#//apple_ref/doc/uid/TP30000890

Es gibt für OS 9 REALbasic (kommerziell),
Rebol - http://www.rebol.com/ (freeware),
Clean - http://www.cs.ru.nl/~clean/ (freeware)


----------



## KooF (5. Mai 2005)

Nein will ich bestimmt nicht! Aber mich hätte es interessiert. Ich besitze selber keinen mac aber wenn ich mir mal einen zulege möchte ich auch ein bisserl über alles bescheitwissen.


----------



## rah (6. Mai 2005)

Moin…

Wenn du dir einen neuen Mac kaufst, was ich dir immer empfehle, dann bekommst du die Entwicklungsumgebung (jetzt xCode) ja schon mitgeliefert. Damit kannst du Carbon, Cocoa, AppleSkript und sonstwas programmieren. Es gibt auch noch Pascal-Compiler (GNU-Pascal) für OS X, aber Pascal ist ja jetzt wohl veraltet.

Gruß
rah

PS HTML verstehe ich auch noch unter "Programmieren", das geht mit dem Mac auch ;-)


----------



## Julian Maicher (6. Mai 2005)

Du kannst auch Java nehmen - ist plattformunabhängig.


----------



## KooF (6. Mai 2005)

Java? Was brauch ich dazu? Ich meine welches Programm! (Gibts ja sowas wie java runtime envoirement o. ä., irgendwas mit java 9 glaub ich)


----------



## Julian Maicher (6. Mai 2005)

Um Programme in Java zu entwickeln, benötigst du nicht das JRE (-> Nur Ausführen von Java Applikationen), sondern das JDK, sprich das Development Kit. 
MacOS X besitzt aber i.d.R. ein integriertes JDK.

Weitere Informationen: http://developer.apple.com/java/


----------



## Allwissend (18. Mai 2005)

Aha. Gut. Kannst du mir sagen wo ich einen admin finde? Ich hab ein Problem.


----------



## Snape (31. Mai 2005)

suye hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Um Programme in Java zu entwickeln, benötigst du nicht das JRE (-> Nur Ausführen von Java Applikationen), sondern das JDK, sprich das Development Kit.
> MacOS X besitzt aber i.d.R. ein integriertes JDK.
> 
> Weitere Informationen: http://developer.apple.com/java/



Und wer *bequem* entwickeln möchte in Java, dem sei eine IDE empfohlen, z.B. Eclipse (http://www.eclipse.org) oder JBuilder (http://www.borland.com)


----------



## Sandrinka (22. April 2007)

Snape hat gesagt.:


> Und wer *bequem* entwickeln möchte in Java, dem sei eine IDE empfohlen, z.B. Eclipse (http://www.eclipse.org) oder JBuilder (http://www.borland.com)



Ja, bitte erzählen wie es geht... 

Aber ausführlicher, für komplett neue Einsteiger halt, wie es mit Editor und JDK funktionieren sollte? (auf mac natürlich)

ich würd mich schon drauf freuen!! 

Danke im voraus


----------



## Neurodeamon (22. April 2007)

Sandrinka hat gesagt.:


> Ja, bitte erzählen wie es geht...
> 
> Aber ausführlicher, für komplett neue Einsteiger halt, wie es mit Editor und JDK funktionieren sollte? (auf mac natürlich)
> 
> ...



Eine Übersicht bekommst Du hier:
http://developer.apple.com/gettingstarted/
Wichtig: Xcode
Getting started with Java
Bei Apple gibt es freundlicherweise so ziemlich alle Infos 
Auch für Einsteiger geeignet.


----------



## Sandrinka (22. April 2007)

Leute, ich bin einsteiger. extra-einsteiger  
So...deswegen sagt mit bitte, wo ich mindesten anfangen soll In editor, damit ich compiler mit Java DK oder wie es heisst bei Mac kriege? 
Hilfe....
So hoffnungslos......


----------



## Neurodeamon (23. April 2007)

Sandrinka hat gesagt.:


> Leute, ich bin einsteiger. extra-einsteiger
> So...deswegen sagt mit bitte, wo ich mindesten anfangen soll In editor, damit ich compiler mit Java DK oder wie es heisst bei Mac kriege?
> Hilfe....
> So hoffnungslos......



Du bist sehr schwer zu verstehen wenn Du so schreibst!
Es wird Dir niemand alles abnehmen und Dir eine Anleitung schreiben die wirklich alles erklärt: Es gibt gute Bücher die diese Fragen alle abdecken und Tutorials die spezifische Probleme erläutern.

Wie Du jetzt den Editor öffnest und wie Du die Sprache lernst und wie man etwas kompiliert musst Du schon so lernen wie jeder von uns mit etwas angefangen hat: Mit einem guten Buch und/oder der Dokumentation! :


----------



## Sandrinka (24. April 2007)

ich weiss ich weiss!....
es ist aber nicht wirklich soooo schlimm wie du jetzt sagst...
ich hab schon den ausweg oder besser gesagt bloss den weg gefunden und mache kleine schritte und kleine versuche...
ich bin bloss ein jahr in deutschland und englisch ist auch nicht meine muttersprache, deswegen brauche ich oft den anfang, den ausgangspunkt
und jetzt hab ich den, hoffe ich
aber vielen dank!!

kritik seh ich (fast) immer positiv an!


----------



## Neurodeamon (24. April 2007)

Sandrinka hat gesagt.:


> kritik seh ich (fast) immer positiv an!


So ist es auch gemeint gewesen. Wenn Du (noch) nicht so gut Deutsch schreibst, dann entschuldige bitte. Ich bin leider gewohnt das ab und zu deutschsprachige User so schreiben ;-)

Darf ich fragen was Deine Muttersprache ist?
Von Deinem Namen her würde ich Russland/Ukraine tippen.
Da könnte ich selbst Dich zwar nicht viel besser verstehen => aber ich kenne jemanden der mir da übersetzen würde


----------



## Sandrinka (24. April 2007)

ja stimmt schon
übersetzen kann ich selbst ich hab gemeint, so allgemein...ist bissl schwierig zu verstehen...
es wär vielleicht ganz sinnvoll und nützlich, wenn du erzählst, wie du das "alles" gelernt hast? auf klick und ausproieren? oder eher "fachlich"?


----------



## Sandrinka (24. April 2007)

Und jetzt eine frage, die vielleicht blöd ist...
ich schreibe ja anfang-"programmchen" in eclipse...wie kann ich die datei unter bla-bla.*jar* abspeichern? speichern unter und so führt natürlich zum fehler... Kann man auch in Java Development Kit ohne Editor arbeiten? Rein theoretisch schon, ja? Aber wenn mit und abspecihern in diesem format?.... 
Danke!
*schäm mich*


----------



## Wolfsbein (25. April 2007)

Vielleicht solltest du dich, nachem Eclipse jetzt laeuft an das Online-Buch http://www.galileocomputing.de/openbook/javainsel6/


----------

